# 'Soon to be' TT owner



## Daveintheuk (Oct 18, 2008)

Hello!

Just want to introduce myself and also say thanks&#8230;.

I've been on here a few weeks now (everyday! sad a?) and every bit of information I have needed has been on here somewhere so I've had no reason to ask!! So thanks&#8230; the knowledge base on here is superb!

I'm after a 225 TT and I'm just waiting for the right one now&#8230; to be honest I've been looking so hard my brain hurts&#8230; I'm after something like 'Macs' TT but I didn't have the money in place at the time and I'm gutted I missed it! :evil:

Anyhows&#8230; I'm sure once I finally find 'the one' I'll be bugging you lot so thought I would try and get off on the right foot.

And there it is&#8230;. My first post of many! Cheers Guys.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the madhouse


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Did you want a coupe or roadster?

There is a roadster going at the momment that will come highly recommend by most infact no, all forum members. Its as well looked after as macs.

Let me know if you need me to point it out.

Oh, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Daveintheuk (Oct 18, 2008)

Cheers Guys,

Has to be a coupe... 2 little kids to squeeze in at the weekends.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome first get your TT then next join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

